# sears 20'' drag slick tire



## nick tures (Jan 20, 2021)

anyone know what this would go on, never seen one,  whats a fair price to pay ?


----------



## jammer (Jan 20, 2021)

I've seen them on Sears screamers, I wouldn't mind having it, no clue on the value.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 21, 2021)

My guess is +/- $50. The value is dependent on who you put it in front of. What is the condition ? Cracks /good solid rider/ show piece someone may be looking for that exact tire. It is always nice to offer items at reasonable price to Cabe members when posting on feebay. Feebay will get it in front of a lot more people but you already know that. Good luck


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 21, 2021)

Jammer is correct. It goes on a Sears Screamer. Value can go high on these.  Nothing less then 100 dollars. 200 dollars or more if you need it.


----------



## Chad8 (Jan 25, 2021)

I'd buy it . Need one to finish a screamer i am working on .


----------

